# Pens and hairsticks finished



## Tclem (Oct 15, 2014)

Here are some recent finished items.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 15, 2014)

Tony Great job on all of them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 15, 2014)

Those are some pretty good toothpicks there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 15, 2014)

Beauties, Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 15, 2014)

Saw a couple of these pics on Facebook - very nice work, Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 15, 2014)

Well my wife still have of them but on the bright side I've turned in quite a few "set" orders. Matching pen and hairsticks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 15, 2014)

Dang that's a nice assortment Tony!

You been stockpiling


----------



## Tclem (Oct 15, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Dang that's a nice assortment Tony!
> 
> You been stockpiling


Well I've sold all of this and taking a break before I get back at it. Need to turn some Christmas gifts the next few weeks


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks like you have been busy!
Nicely done on all.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 16, 2014)

Your hair sticks have really evolved since your first stuff, very cool, your a hair stick stallion!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 16, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Your hair sticks have really evolved since your first stuff, very cool, your a hair stick stallion!


Found a better way to turn them and the wife's input mostly. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

Really good looking work there Tony. You're a machine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 16, 2014)

Uhh, which ones are pens and which ones are hair sticks? Kidding aside Tony, those are great looking. You have perfected your process admiringly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Oct 17, 2014)

Very nice tops on the hair sticks. Also, I like the bolt action on the far left, what wood is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 17, 2014)

Far left looks like Antler @fredito


----------



## fredito (Oct 17, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Looks like Antler.



I actually meant the one on the far right (all black one). I could take a pretty good guess on it but wanted to make sure. The one of the far left is very nice as well....In the mean time I will work on being able to tell my right from my left....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Oct 17, 2014)

fredito said:


> Very nice tops on the hair sticks. Also, I like the bolt action on the far left, what wood is it?


African black wood burl
I think I got from @manbuckwal and yes the other is antler Tom


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2014)

Dang Tony, looks like quite a bit of work! Good looking stuff, all of it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 17, 2014)

Tclem said:


> African black wood burl
> I think I got from @manbuckwal and yes the other is antler Tom



I was thinking ABWB cuz i could an eye in there lol. Looks really good in bright light!


----------

